# Key West - Shore Fishing



## rclester89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hoping some of you Floridians who fish the Keys could help out a Texan: 

Headed to Key West next week for a short trip and I'm contemplating bringing the fly rod along. I won't have enough time to hook up with a guide so I'm wondering if there are any opportunities to shore fish/surf fish. Appreciate it.


----------

